# Harasenu urami, Harashimasu.



## zena168

I was watching “Jigoku Shoujo” and I grew quite fond of this line:

Harasei no urami, Haraishimasu.

I think it means your hatred will be avenged.
Does anyone know how to write this in Japanese?
If I’ve misspelled the romaji feel free to correct me.
I’d appreciate any input in explaining “harasei” and “Harai” as well.
Does it mean hatred?  I’m having a hard time finding the definitions on online.


----------



## Flaminius

First of all, I am neither familiar with _harasei_ nor with “Jigoku Shoujo”, which might serve to clarify the former.  I tentatively use XXX for the noun in my explanations below.

XXX-no urami, ha*ra*shimasu.
XXXの恨み、晴らします。

_Urami_ is hatred, enmity, feud, resentment and so on.  Judging from your native langauge, maybe 怨恨 would explain better than piling up English synonyms.

_Harashimasu_ is the polite form for _harasu_, to make clear of something or redeem.

_In toto_, the sentence means, I shall avenge XXX's enmity.

Furamu, not uramu...


----------



## zena168

Flaminius said:


> First of all, I am neither familiar with _harasei_ nor with “Jigoku Shoujo”, which might serve to clarify the former. I tentatively use XXX for the noun in my explanations below.
> 
> XXX-no urami, ha*ra*shimasu.
> XXXの恨み、晴らします。
> 
> _Urami_ is hatred, enmity, feud, resentment and so on. Judging from your native langauge, maybe 怨恨 would explain better than piling up English synonyms.
> 
> _Harashimasu_ is the polite form for _harasu_, to make clear of something or redeem.
> 
> _In toto_, the sentence means, I shall avenge XXX's enmity.
> 
> Furamu, not uramu...


Mucho Gracias, that clears it up so much for me!


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

zena168 said:


> Much*as* Gracias


----------



## MarcB

See Jigoku Shoujo here


----------



## Flaminius

As a second thought, could it be that the phrase you heard is this?



> harasenu urami harashimasu.
> 晴らせぬ恨み晴らします。


I shall avenge (your) unavengeable enmity.

晴らせぬ is the older form of 晴らせない, which derives from 晴らせる being affixed with ない.  The former is the potential form of 晴らす and here it means being able to avenge.  The latter, ない, is the negative marker.

Just a guess.  Zena, would you mind checking the _opus_ once more?  Let's see if you hear 晴らせぬうらみ or something else.

Flam


----------



## zena168

Judging by the style of the anime and the way the line was read rather poetically.  I think 
harasenu urami harashimasu.
晴らせぬ恨み晴らします。
I shall avenge (your) unavengeable enmity.
sounds perfect to what I was looking for.  I’ve replayed the line several times on my computer and it does make perfect sense.
Thanks to Santi, MarcB and especially Flaminius for taking the time to look this up for me.
Thank you guys for all your help!


----------



## jigoku-shoujo

こんにちは、
I have a little question... I have a Japanese - German dictionary here but I can't find the word _Harai_ or _Harasu_
Can anyone tell me exactly what they mean? =)

ありがとう


----------



## Ocham

I checked it out on Jigoku Shoujo site.
I found its subtitle on the home page. It says both in Japanese and English:

あなたの怨み、晴らします (anatano urami, harashimasu)
We will take revenge on your half.

Now it makes sense, but sounds are quite different from "hara...".


----------



## samanthalee

The phrase is    晴らせぬ怨み、晴らします。
I found it on the cover of 公式アニメガイド地獄少女地獄絵巻 Vol. 2

http://images.google.com.sg/images?hl=en&q=公式アニメガイド地獄少女地獄絵巻


----------



## JimmySeal

jigoku-shoujo said:


> こんにちは、
> I have a little question... I have a Japanese - German dictionary here but I can't find the word _Harai_ or _Harasu_
> Can anyone tell me exactly what they mean? =)
> 
> ありがとう



http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/search.php?MT=%A4%CF%A4%E9%A4%B9&kind=je&mode=0&base=1&row=0

"Harai" was a mistake on account of OP.


----------



## jigoku-shoujo

ありがとう
and can anyone tell me what harashimasu means because that's not in the dictionary?

Thanks a lot (^^)


----------



## kaito

Check the link Jimmy provided.
Unfortuneatly I can't think of a German word that translates to the English "clear up" in all contexts.


----------



## lammn

jigoku-shoujo said:


> and can anyone tell me what harashimasu means because that's not in the dictionary


 
Hi Jigoku-shoujo,

For every Japanese verb, you always have to revert it to its dictionary form (in this case, harasu) in order to look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## jigoku-shoujo

ありがとう Lammn (^Q^)
I am still a beginner therefore I am not so good in Japanese yet.
I didn't know that every Japanese verb has a to revert in a dictionary form. How do I know when a verb will be revert into a dictionary form? 
Sorry for the many questions ^^;;;

But thanks a lot


----------



## Flaminius

Hallo Hölle-Mädchen,  

There is unfortunately no short answer for retrieving the dictionary form from a derived verb form.  First you have to master how to create derivatives from a dictionary form.  Then, something kicks in and you can do the same trick the other way round.

If you are not so fascinated with doing the work yourself, you may find this dictionary of some help.  Upon submitting a query by "はらせぬ," you will get a result like "はらせない (etc.) See:  晴らす 張る 貼る."  The site has parsed the input and suggests three different verbs.  You can follow one of the links to the definition of Verb 晴らす and find major derived forms in another link  [V].

Happy learning!
Flam


----------



## jigoku-shoujo

Hallo Flam (^o^)/
thx alot for the explanation and for the links 
I will do my best to master it but I see this will be really difficult hihi 
But I try my best

thx a lot for all the answers you'd really helped me


----------



## hahamoo

Ocham said:


> I checked it out on Jigoku Shoujo site.
> I found its subtitle on the home page. It says both in Japanese and English:
> 
> あなたの怨み、晴らします (anatano urami, harashimasu)
> We will take revenge on your half.
> 
> Now it makes sense, but sounds are quite different from "hara...".




ya i dont know what harasenu means can someone explain but anata no  urami harashimasu  makes sense your grudge shall be revenge that's what it means 

but does harashimasu being present tense mean shall be redeemed or to redeem i just want to know what each word means not how it is taken in context in jigoku shoujo


----------



## masatom

hahamoo said:


> ya i dont know what harasenu means can someone explain but anata no urami harashimasu makes sense your grudge shall be revenge that's what it means
> 
> but does harashimasu being present tense mean shall be redeemed or to redeem i just want to know what each word means not how it is taken in context in jigoku shoujo



Hi. hahamoo, nice to meet you. 
*harasenu urami harashimasu.*
In Japanese subject is often missing. So without abbreviation, the sentense would be;
(anata-ga) harase-nu urami (wo) (watashi-ga) (anata-no-kawari-ni)(urami-wo) harashimasu.
anata-ga=you
harase=make clear (verb)
nu= can not
urami=grudge (noun)
watashi-ga=I
anata-no kawari-ni=in stead of you
urami-wo=grudge
harashi-masu=will make clear 
So, in English
I will make clear the grudge which you can't make clear (in stead of you.)
(Please think that make clear the grudge=revenge)

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *hahamoo*,

You have mentioned the "present tense" for _harasu_, _harashimasu_ but a more accurate word for the form is non-past which includes future and habitual present.  The idea of time as expressed in Japanese verb forms are different from that in English.  I am mentioning this point because it's important for an accurate translation.

The "harashimasu" in the topic sentence can be either depending on the larger context which is not avaiable here.  The Jigoku Shōjo, an expert on private vengeance, may be declaring her line of work by appealing to the habitual present function; or she may be addressing a specific customer and assuring him that she will carry out the mission.

Without context and association with _urami_, _harasu_ (> _harashimasu_) is to clear something away.  _Urami_ is enmity, grudge, rancour; an ill-blood feeling.  _Urami-o harasu_ is literally clear away the enmity (either one's own or someone else's) and the means to achieve the objective is retaliation; not softer methods such as artibration, psychotherapy, philosophical sublimation.


----------



## hahamoo

Thank you both for your help it makes sense now i always get confused because subjects in japanese are understood. Also because of the differenet word order SoV (japanese) rather than svo as in english. Well thanks


----------

